# Beinharte Herbsttour im Binger Wald und drumherum am 23.10.2011



## Fubbes (18. Oktober 2011)

Am Sonntag findet laut Club-Kalender meine diesjährige Herbsttour statt.
Die Route wird ganz ähnlich zu letztem Jahr, also etwas für Gewohnheitstiere 

Soweit die Wettervorhersage überhaupt schon ernst genommen werden kann, wird es sonnig aber kalt. Eine Einkehr wird es geben, aber wahrscheinlich erst am Ende.

Teilnehmen kann jeder, der keine Berührungsangst zu den Beinharten hat. Gäste fahren auf eigene Gefahr. Vorraussetzung: MTB und Helm.

Los geht es um 11 Uhr auf dem Naheparkplatz in Bingen.
Die Streckendaten (geschätzt): 50 km, 1200 hm, Beinhart-Level 2.

Bei unbrauchbarem Wetter (oder einem erkältungsbedingten Ausfall des Guides) kommt eine Absage bis 9 Uhr. Die Tour wird dann verschoben.

Bis jetzt war noch nie eine Begrenzung der Teilnehmer erforderlich, dennoch bitte hier posten, damit ich gegebenenfalls eingreifen kann, wenn es zu viele werden. Ich sehe die Grenze etwa bei 12.

Also bis denne und viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Oktober 2011)

Erster: bei viel Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeler-71 (19. Oktober 2011)

Zweiter: Auf Einladung von Silke würde ich gerne als Gastfahrer mitfahren.


----------



## Sparcy (19. Oktober 2011)

Dritter.


----------



## Ripman (19. Oktober 2011)

Will versuchen auch dabei zu sein, wäre aber wahrscheinlich auf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen, da mir das mit Hin- und Rückreise dann doch ein wenig viel ist. Heiße ja nicht Uwe 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ruderbock (19. Oktober 2011)

muss leider arbeiten
... mal wieder...


----------



## Maddin92 (19. Oktober 2011)

Als dein treuer Mitfahrer Donnerstags abends komm ich auch mit.


----------



## Luzie (19. Oktober 2011)

Erste      oder offiziell Fünfter...

@Fubbes: Reservierst du einen Tisch in unserem Club - Lieblingscafè?

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich zähle bereits 6. Von Nicole II weiß ich auch noch, dass sie mitkommen möchte. Also 7.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2011)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Als dein treuer Mitfahrer Donnerstags abends komm ich auch mit.


Es ist doch gar kein Donnerstag


----------



## nicoleII (20. Oktober 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich zähle bereits 6. Von Nicole II weiß ich auch noch, dass sie mitkommen möchte. Also 7.



Vielen Dank Daniel für's Vormerken!  Ich würde mich sehr gerne als Neuling unter die Gewohnheitstiere mischen  
(falls jemand meint, dass diese Tour nix für mich ist: bitte bei mir melden)



Ripman schrieb:


> ... wäre aber  wahrscheinlich auf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen ...


Verfüge zwar nicht über eine ausgeklügelte Radtransportvorrichtung, aber zwei Bikes sollten schon irgendwie in mein vierrädiges Vehikel passen (ich weiß nur noch nicht, wo ich dich hinpacken soll.?.)

Schöne Grüße 
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (20. Oktober 2011)

Dann bin wohl Nummer 8

Bis So.
Mathias

@Fubbes ich unterstütze den Antrag von Silke


----------



## Ripman (20. Oktober 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Daniel für's Vormerken!  Ich würde mich sehr gerne als Neuling unter die Gewohnheitstiere mischen
> (falls jemand meint, dass diese Tour nix für mich ist: bitte bei mir melden)
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Nicole,
lass es uns doch mal ausprobieren  Ich bringe auch ne schöne Jazz-CD mit 

10.30 Uhr bei Opel Becker??

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (20. Oktober 2011)

Wäre dann die Nummer 9  endlich mal wieder in der alten Heimat biken 

Fahre mit der Bahn * möb * 

Greetz


----------



## Jens77 (20. Oktober 2011)

Dann bin ich die Nummer 10.
Bis Sonntag
Jens


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich reserviere die 11 mal für Freeman.


----------



## schiggyf (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

sorry wenn ich als Newbie hier einfach so reinplatze aber ich würde mir gerne noch einen Gast-Startplatz für die Tour reservieren (bevors zu spät ist  )

Ich glaube jetzt muß ich mich erst einmal kurz vorstellen.

Ich bin der Frank und komme aus Mainz und habe seit Samstag ein MTB 

Aber keine Bange, ich habe mich über die Anforderungen auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/ schon ein wenig informiert.
Ich denke was Kondition und Technik angeht werde ich das packen.

Ich fahre viel Fahrrad (bisher Rennrad, Trekker und Crossbike) und habe dieses Jahr bereits knapp 9500km abgespult. 150km Touren mit > 2000Hm auf dem Rennrad sind für mich kein Problem. Somit müßte die Kondition eigentlich reichen. 

Mit dem Fahrrad im Gelände habe ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung, bin aber die letzte Zeit öfters mal mit dem Crosser offroad unterwegs gewesen.
Das letzte mal Anfang Oktober am Plansee (Nord-Tirol). Da bin ich dann auch ein Stück auf einem mittelschweren MTB Trail gefahren was mir die Erkenntniss brachte, vielleicht doch lieber noch ein MTB zu kaufen 

Ansonsten bin ich einige Jahre mit motorisierten Zweirädern (Sport Enduros) offroad unterwegs gewesen. War da auch ein paar mal in Rumänien und habe an der "Enduromania" teilgenommen. Das ist eine einwöchige Veranstaltung die auf nicht ganz einfachen Trails durch die rumänische Wildnis führt. 
Da hätte ich mir hin und wieder ein Zweirad gewünscht, das man bei Bedarf auch mal schultern kann 

So jetzt habe ich aber genug gelabert. Würde mich freuen wenns mit der Tour klappt.

Gruß aus Mainz,

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2011)

Du darfst gerne mit fahren. Für 9500 km brauche ich ca. 4 Jahre  Und es gibt nur wenige schwierige Stellen, da kann man aber auch Schieben.

Ich erhöhe die Zahl der Teilnehmer mal auf 15, damit nicht jetzt schon die Lichter ausgehen. 
Kann sich dann jemand von den Ortskundigen bereit erklären, die Nachhut zu machen?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (20. Oktober 2011)

Nachhut kann ich übernehmen.


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2011)

Super, danke dir.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2011)

Da ist man mal 2 Tage nicht am Rechner, schon ist hier die Hölle los! 

Ich nehme dann den reservierten Platz Nummer 11 ein.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Oktober 2011)

schiggyf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry wenn ich als Newbie hier einfach so reinplatze aber ich würde mir gerne noch einen Gast-Startplatz für die Tour reservieren (bevors zu spät ist  )
> 
> ...



Wer an der Enduromenia teilgenommen hat , für den ist eine Beinharttour ein gespielter Witz
Wenn du willst, können wir nach der Tour im Binger Wald noch mal richtig radlen


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2011)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Wer an der Enduromenia teilgenommen hat , für den ist eine Beinharttour ein gespielter Witz
> Wenn du willst, können wir nach der Tour im Binger Wald noch mal richtig radlen


Poser!

Für Fans motorisierter Enduros könnte dieses Video interessant sein, ich fand es auch sehenswert. Platz muss man haben ...: [ame="http://vimeo.com/8680681"]MOTO The Movie / Trey Canard Segment on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## schiggyf (21. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

eine Frage hät ich noch: Wo genau ist der Naheparkplatz in Bingen?

Ist das HIER


@Fubbes: Schönes Video. Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei um Motocross (MX). 
Enduro ist dann eher das hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PurCZCxbR8w"]BEST ENDURO 2011 RED BULL ROMANIACS      - YouTube[/nomedia]. 
Die RED BULL ROMANIACS ist aber auch schon eine Veranstaltung der heftigeren Art. Die Enduromania ist da eher was für die Hobbyfahrer.

Gruß Frank


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2011)

@schiggyf

Ja, das ist der Parkplatz.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (22. Oktober 2011)

Huhu,

leider muss ich Absagen.... :-( 

aber zwei Bikettage + ...gleich al lot of drinking BEERand danach evtl. a little bit :kotz::kotz:....


von daher lass ichs dann lieber ... und gebe jemanden aus der Warteliste die Möglichkeit 


viel spaß wünsch ich euch!


greetz andreas


----------



## Ripman (22. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Leute,

muss leider Absagen. Habe heute Jochen rund um Neustadt vor mir hergejagt und habe jetzt "dicke Beine". Das wird nix morgen:-(

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. Oktober 2011)

Pulver vorzeitig verschossen? Selbst schuld sage ich da ...

Gut, dann sind wir jetzt 11. Habe uns auch beim Köppel angekündigt. Sofern Frank noch seine Mails liest, kann er seine Gäste dann rechtzeitig vor stinkenden Bikern warnen 

Bis morgen,
   Daniel


----------



## mathias (22. Oktober 2011)

Leider nur 10

Darf auch morgen wieder arbeiten 

Euch viel Spaß
Mathias


----------



## Mr Pogo (23. Oktober 2011)

Last minute!
Ich komm auch mit - bis gleich.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## nicoleII (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank Daniel, für die sehr schöne Herbsttour bei bestem Wetter! 

  Gratulation an den Mitfahrer-Frank für seine erste MTB-Tour   (Respekt!) Und Danke an den Nichtmitfahrer-Frank & Co., dass wir uns nach der Tour in dem sehr gut besuchten Cafe niederlassen und uns an den leckeren Kuchen stärken durften! (Und für die Apfelschorle!)
  Es war ein richtig schöner Tag!  (was ich nach meinen diversen Startschwierigkeiten heute Morgen, schon nicht mehr für möglich gehalten hätte  - danke noch mal für's Warten!)

  Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend und weiterhin einen schönen Herbst mit tollen Touren!
  Nicole


----------



## schiggyf (23. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir noch vielen Dank für die schöne Tour 

War schon ne Erfahrung, meine erste MTB Tour mit nagelneuem Rad. Irgendwie war ich immer froh wenns bergauf ging. Das war irgendwie gemütlicher 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall dabei bleiben. Freue mich schon auf weitere MTB Touren.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Luzie (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke Daniel, 

für die schöne Tour, mit dem Flowtrail in Stromberg und einigen schönen Singletrails und natürlich mit dem leckeren Abschluss  

Freue mich schon auf die Frühjahrstour


----------



## Sparcy (24. Oktober 2011)

Von mir auch vielen Dank für die schöne 
Herbsttour im Binger Wald bei bestem Herbstwetter


----------



## Mr Pogo (24. Oktober 2011)

Auch vielen Dank an Guide Daniel für die schönen Wege und die erstklassige Wettervorhersage. Es waren richtig schöne Abfahrten dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------

